# Roasting in stoneware



## Alix (Oct 2, 2004)

I am doing a roast chicken in my stoneware today. I am wondering if I take the top off for about the last 1/2 hour or so if the skin will get sufficiently crispy? My family LOVES the crispy skin, but I really want to try the stoneware and see if it makes a difference to the moisture level. No brining this baby tonight. Anyone know the answer to this one?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 3, 2004)

After cooking your chicken, remove it from the stoneware and place in an oven safe casserole dish.  Adjust the racks so that the bird is about two inches from the broiler.  Turn on the broiler and let it work util the bird skin is the golden color you desire.  Also, salt the skin just a bit before broiling.

Just a side note.  Meat temperature is the single most important variable in poultry.  I have found that whether I'm pan-frying, roasting, poaching, grilling, or barbecuing, cooking to an internal temp of 160 degrees gives me chicken that will squirt you when bitten, and is tender.  Brining add moisture to the meat, as well as salt.

Marinating with an acidic marinade affects only the outer layer of the meat, and does nothing to the inner meat.  

INjecting and letting it sit produces the same results as brining, but allows you to add flavors such as garlic, onion, sage, etc. to the inner muscle tissue.

I believe that KFC brines with MSG added to the brine.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 4, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> I am doing a roast chicken in my stoneware today. I am wondering if I take the top off for about the last 1/2 hour or so if the skin will get sufficiently crispy? My family LOVES the crispy skin, but I really want to try the stoneware and see if it makes a difference to the moisture level. No brining this baby tonight. Anyone know the answer to this one?



This worked for me in my clay baker/roaster!


----------

